# 75 gal with rhomb



## erw333n (Mar 19, 2006)

im planning on getting more lights for my tank. right now i have a dual strip light with 2x40 watt bulbs. the bulbs are ge9325k and a 6500k

i might either get a shop light with 2x40 watt bulbs or maybe try odno lighting if i can find a good guide. maybe someone can find me a link









what do you think would be better?

also i ordered from greg watson,
Plantex CSM+B
Chelated Iron
potassium sulfate
potassium nitrate
potassium phosphate
Flourish excell

im not sure how much i should dose for potassium sulfate, chelated iron, or csm+b.

i know that u keep potassium nitrate at 10-30ppm and phosphate at .5-2ppm constantly.

thanks in advance


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

erw333n said:


> im planning on getting more lights for my tank. right now i have a dual strip light with 2x40 watt bulbs. the bulbs are ge9325k and a 6500k
> 
> i might either get a shop light with 2x40 watt bulbs or maybe try odno lighting if i can find a good guide. maybe someone can find me a link
> 
> ...


I didn't know that they made GE9325k bulbs for strip lights, I thought that they were only made for powercompact fixtures.
I think ODNO is using shop lights. ODNO stands for ''ordinary output."
If your willing to spend money I would get the PowerCompact fixture since it is cheaper then metal halides and will do a great job for a planted aquarium. 
But if your not willing to spend the money the ODNO fixture would work.


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

For info on ODNO bulbs talk to DR. Zoidberg. He did this to his rhom tank not too long ago.

Trystan


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

I guess I was wrong about the ODNO it actually stands for over drriven normal output, sorry about that.









heres a link that might help you.

http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/Overdr...Output-ODNO/18/


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's a more in depth article on ODNO -->>*ODNO measurements: power consumption vs light output(LONG)* 
I've been using it a while now and it's great.
I'm running 2 tubes @ 4x which in theory should give you 2x light .
The article is a little more optimistic.
BigAls has 7K T6 fluorescent tubes too here-->>*Quantum 40 Watt 7K Daylight T6 Lamp-48" *


----------



## erw333n (Mar 19, 2006)

yeh, i think ill save money and just do odno lighting. thanks for those helpful links dr zoidberg and nuggs.

im gonna buy 2 4f32t8 ballast. so in theory that gives me 80w per bulb, so 160w over my tank. thats pretty decent lighting for my budget. now all i have to do is save for plants


----------



## erw333n (Mar 19, 2006)

i went to home depot. 4f32t8 ballast was 29.99, and i wanted two of them, and had second thoughts about going for odno lighting, so i walked around and looked at shop lights. i saw a 2x32w shop light on sale for 6.99 so i got that instead. didnt come with bulbs but i had some at home that fit so its cool. i have just about 2.0 wpg now.


----------

